# Double Days extended through 11/22/13



## MiRider (Oct 2, 2013)

Posted on Amtrak's FB page.

Not updated on the AGR front page yet but it shows up with the new date under your promotions.

Amtrak's FB Post


----------



## MiRider (Oct 2, 2013)

Also, just checked and no email yet.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

No email here either...

but...

It is now at AGR's website! :wub:

YEAH!!!! :hi: :hi: :hi: :hi:

          

(This is GREAT news for me, can you tell?  )


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 2, 2013)

So this means the Autumn Philly Excursion on Nov 2 will get double points?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 2, 2013)

I got an email about a 1/2 hour ago or so.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

My email showed up literally the same minute I posted here.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 2, 2013)

I got the email.    My trip to and from the Fall Foliage train will now qualify for double points.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 2, 2013)

E-mail just arrived here too; that means a likely second Beer and Lunch run to FTW


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 2, 2013)

I got the email. Made my day. Got several trips planned for November.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 2, 2013)

Why am I not receiving the emails? Anthony?!?!?!?! :help:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Why am I not receiving the emails? Anthony?!?!?!?! :help:


Probably wants some barbequed chicken in exchange for emails... :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 2, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not receiving the emails? Anthony?!?!?!?! :help:
> ...


** add to to-do list for trip - make bbq sauce and put into small jars **


----------



## tonys96 (Oct 2, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Why am I not receiving the emails? Anthony?!?!?!?! :help:


Mine went to my spam box.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

tonys96 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not receiving the emails? Anthony?!?!?!?! :help:
> ...


Even Spam would be good with Betty's barbeque sauce!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 2, 2013)

tonys96 said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Why am I not receiving the emails? Anthony?!?!?!?! :help:
> ...


I check my spam box every day. Unless the subject line read "Dear Madam...", :giggle: I didn't get it.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 2, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


I think we should have a mini-gathering at Scott's place where HE'LL serve BBQ chicken using my wonderful BBQ sauce. So when shall we show up?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> So when shall we show up?


Ummm... When I'm out riding the rails?  I'm sure Mrs. C won't mind a bit! :help:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 2, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > So when shall we show up?
> ...


Typical male! :giggle:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 2, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


I like your idea of bringing some along to CHI. We could all order the chicken or steak for dinner on 30 and break out our own individual jars. I'm sure the DC crew wouldn't mind a bit...

... especially if the lids aren't on tightly when shaking it before pouring! h34r:

(I witnessed an incident one time when a SA shook a bottle of A1, but the top wasn't on it tightly...  ...what a mess! - on the wall, the floor, the table, the diner's jacket! :help: )


----------



## mignyc (Nov 1, 2013)

So since I already booked travel during the extended time, but did NOT receive an email, am I eligible to double the already-booked points?


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 1, 2013)

mignyc said:


> So since I already booked travel during the extended time, but did NOT receive an email, am I eligible to double the already-booked points?


I assume you registered with the initial offer. If so, then your trip will count for double points. You can go to the AGR home page and check your active promotions.


----------

